
Nestlé Makes Billions Bottling Water It Pays Nearly Nothing For - rbanffy
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-09-21/nestl-makes-billions-bottling-water-it-pays-nearly-nothing-for?cmpid=socialflow-twitter-business&utm_content=business&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social
======
merricksb
Heavily voted/discussed 22 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15309190](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15309190)

------
aurizon
True need - versus - water snobbery. Here in Toronto, I see water snobs buying
bottled water of assorted brands, versus free tap water. Part of this is the
urge by the restaurant to monetize water (routinely free in an open glass)
with a high priced bottle with a low true cost. In Puerto Rico = true need,
thus bottled water is just a simple way to transport water in human useable
form.

Fresh water is virtually free in most places in Canada, not so in the Negev,
so why should Nestle not do this? We tax Nestle at several levels, retail VAT
at 13% as well as corporate taxes. Every second, of every day we allow more
than Nestle's annual consumption to flow into the North Atlantic - for
nothing. Sure, they should limit Nestle so locals do not run dry. This may
mean seasonal restrictions on what you can bottle to ensure this. Otherwise
that water ends up in the sea. Let Nestle operate, as restrictions allow, for
their good and our good...

